# craftsman LT 2000



## canadianboy (May 2, 2012)

Hey there Im a new guy so be patient please LOL. My craftsman lawn tractor wont go into gear without stalling. Now at the same time my cable for the retraction and enabling of the blades has broken. Im wondering if this broken cable should be stalling out my tractor when I take my foot off the cluthch to engage gear or should I look somewhere else. BTW I am replacing the cable Im just waiting for it to arrive. Thanks for any response I might get in advance cheers!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If the engine snubs when you release the clutch, its possible that the belt is off the pulleys and is jammed somewhere. Take a look under there and make sure the upper belt is on all the pulleys and free to move. If you lock the parking brake on, it will loosen the belt a bit, allowing you to turn all the idler pulleys to be sure they are loose. My bet would be the belt is off or an idler is locked up and dragging on the belt.


----------

